# Gaggia Classic and MC 2 - first ever set-up



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Lovin' my first set-up


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Let the journey begin!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Enjoy, you'll get many a great coffee from that.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice one, this is where it really begins.


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice.

Its also good to know I am not the only who makes such a mess making coffee I need a flannel to clean up.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

bazschmaz said:


> Nice.
> 
> Its also good to know I am not the only who makes such a mess making coffee I need a flannel to clean up.


I'm thinking of getting my jet-wash out of the garage !! hahaha


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Kinda dislike my doser MC5. I find it quite messy and leaves a lot of retention in the chute. around 7grams, i would say.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

I've taken out the shoot of the MC 2 and filed the edge down that caused a lip, which in turn held the coffee grind back... It retains a little, but not much of anything really.

I've also set the timer so it grinds out about 8.5 g per press of the button, so I get a nice 17 grams for my double with two presses. I grind it into a cup (rather than pressing my portafilter into the clip), then tip it gently into my portafilter over the sink. That way I can tap and fill my basket in the portafilter without causing hardly any waste







Works well I think


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

omegabri said:


> I've taken out the shoot of the MC 2 and filed the edge down that caused a lip, which in turn held the coffee grind back... It retains a little, but not much of anything really.
> 
> I've also set the timer so it grinds out about 8.5 g per press of the button, so I get a nice 17 grams for my double with two presses. I grind it into a cup (rather than pressing my portafilter into the clip), then tip it gently into my portafilter over the sink. That way I can tap and fill my basket in the portafilter without causing hardly any waste
> 
> ...


Nice set up. Exactly what I did when I had MC2. Finding I can grind direct into the basket with Mignon.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

OMG.... That grinder looks stunning! Now I want a Eureke MIGNON MK 2 in chrome!!

I can see this coffee drinking becoming more expensive by the day.....!!! Lol







;-)


----------



## jakerrudd (Feb 3, 2014)

Cool setup! this is exactly what i'm thinking of doing.


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile (Jan 31, 2014)

Hoping that is what my setup will look like after I have done the steam mod.


----------



## Chillypillow (Apr 19, 2014)

Just what I want.

Now to find a Classic for a good price!?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

omegabri said:


> OMG.... That grinder looks stunning! Now I want a Eureke MIGNON MK 2 in chrome!!


Thank god...but don't pay extra for Chrome, just get black, or one of the colours.


----------

